# Payment Gateways



## sid_gupta (May 9, 2015)

There are numerous payment gateways out there ?

Which one is the best and most reliable and also compatible with Magento?


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 25, 2015)

For international I'd recommend PayPal, as for local - you may need to look it up or even check with banks in your area


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2015)

You may try PayU ..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

Last time I checked, Paypal have a limitation of donating through Paypal. Due to this people from outside India, couldn't send money using Paypal to India.
Any views about this?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2015)

Paypal for Indians is now nothing more than ****, they don't want to follow banking guidelines but yet wanted to act as bank.. Moreover, they cheat in currency conversion always, be it receiving or sending. It should be considered only last resort.


----------



## wmtechie (Sep 27, 2015)

For Me I prefer PayPal. It is very easy to implement and receive payments globally.


----------



## napsterv (Nov 27, 2015)

If you want to sell domestic, PayPal is useless.

The best and cheapest option is PayU. The folks are very nice over there and will help you step by step. You just have to sign an agreement and give them the remittance information.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 27, 2015)

PayU / CCAvenue.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2015)

1. PayUbiz
2. Citrus Pay
3. ZaakPay

These three I've seen in use .. you can also use PayUMoney which is also very good.


----------



## wmtechie (Dec 3, 2015)

You can use CCavenue if you are selling physical products. They do provide free accounts. For digital products PayPal works great.


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 31, 2016)

My suggestion use EBS ( EBS - Payment Gateway India, Merchant Account and Credit Card Processin ) professional guys and paypal also can enable within their system.


----------



## aartijha21 (Apr 4, 2016)

PayPal, Pay U and CCAvenue


----------

